# First push of the season on Long Island, 1/21/12



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

good morning beautiful
















my uncles truck I drive








get loaded


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

random plowing shots, didnt have time to get the go pro set up
























BEWARE man hole alley


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Looks like a nice little push. What is the deal with Manhole Alley? I have ripped off a few on lots and almost backed into one on occasion.


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

I know finally....

Here is my ram and my buddies cheby...



















First storm and already had problems... After 3 hours of plowing brake pedal went to the floor... Either brake line or brake cylinder... I was really mad. Just when I was getting into the groove. Oh well... Its at the shop... Noone ever said it was easy...


----------



## 97f250Heavyduty (Dec 27, 2009)

Looking good guys. Its about time we got some snow. When is the next storm. LOL


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

jjklongisland;1424233 said:


> Here is my ram


Do you need a red light on the top of your light bar so aircraft don't hit it? That thing is way up there.


----------



## agurdo17 (Sep 15, 2011)

that manhole alley must be fun with a straight blade.


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

Mark13;1424995 said:


> Do you need a red light on the top of your light bar so aircraft don't hit it? That thing is way up there.


I know... lol

Read my other post... 
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=133613


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

alldayrj;1424052 said:


> good morning beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, it is a small world after all! I did some work for a clown that rented yard space from your Uncle. That guy beat me out of some money, so Pete and I got to talking, he gave me his # and told me to call him as he might be looking for a foreman come spring. Gonna give him a shout soon. Thanks for reminding me! lol


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

manhole alley, literally 30 manholes spaced in such a perfect way that you cannot avoid them, and they will ALL trip your blade. It sucks because you know they are there, but what can you do but check your mirrors and hope you didn't rip them all out. You remember after the first hit, bit I had forgot since last season lol.

my uncle's cousin blew a brake line too. luckily the 550 and my truck worked fine (besides my plow lights not fixing themselves til after the storm.)

yea my uncle pete is a good guy, I usually just work with him in the snow.


----------

